# Youtube Motivation



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I will be posting youtube motivational videos in this thread

Eric Thomas - The Right Person


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Major League 2- Winning streak


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Potentiol


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Leonardo in the wolf of wall street

Telephone speech

:yes


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Cool Runnings

Moment of truth

Be yourself! The right foot for us is not the swiss foot


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Street Fighter-Guile I AM NOT GOING HOME!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Rocky Balboa

Life aint all sunshine and rainbows


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Braveheart-Freedom


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Life is Bull****


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Versus-You vs. Them-That Moment


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

versus-Second Place

"Maybe you like 2nd place"


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Michael Jordan, Ive failed over and over and over in my life


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Ray Lewis- All i ever knew was effort!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Motivation-hero


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Motivation-Vision


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Steve Jobs-Stanford


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

JK Rowlings-Failure


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Arnold- IF i listened to the naysayers, I'd still be in the Austrian Alps Yodelling


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Jon Taffer-The concept of success


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Will Smith-I am Legend


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Good work.
Will you consider suggestions for new ones?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

BadGirl said:


> Good work.
> Will you consider suggestions for new ones?


Any motivational/Driven/Inspirational material welcome Emma

However it shouldn't be subjective, it should be obvious


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Imran Khan- I was never the most talented, I didnt want it the most, I just had bigger dreams


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Mohammad Ali, I know you've got him picked, I know


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Will Smith- My father made me build a wall


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Will Smith- My father made me build a wall


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Al Pacino-Famous Inch by Inch Speech


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Dark Knight - Let Fear find you again


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

batman the will to act


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Pursuit of Happiness- Don't let anyone tell you you cant do something


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Les Brown-Keep Digging, Even if you dont get the dream


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Les Brown - Its Possible

There are winners, there are losers, and there are people who have not discovered how to win


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Lagaan-Betting Scene


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Little Giants - One Time


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Shawn Michaels - Running up that hill, Wrestle Mania Promo


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

motivation- Be Phenomenal


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

HBO-I still have a soul


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

versus-Underdog


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Eric Thomas Lion vs. Gazelle


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> Mohammad Ali, I know you've got him picked, I know


You read my mind.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

BadGirl said:


> You read my mind.


Does that mean you will accept my dinner invitation :blank


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

you have to be twice as goods, to get half as much


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Into the fray,


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Churchill "We shall never surrender"


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Impossible is nothing


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Fight Club- Without pain without sacrifice we would have nothing


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

starship troopers - sacrifice


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Michael Jordan-Maybe its my fault


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

My favorite ending to any movie

Snake turns off the world,


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Famous Failures


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Jim Carey- Wrote himself a check for ten million dollars


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Plant your seed in the ground and believe


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Zeeshan said:


> Arnold- IF i listened to the naysayers, I'd still be in the Austrian Alps Yodelling


I like this version


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

muppets- You cant take no for an answer


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Steve Jobs- Passion


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Will Smith- Make a choice, just decide


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Robert Kiyosaki

I had an unfair advantage


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

In the beginning every single label shut their door on us


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Rimmer, gains confidence- Last few scene of the last episode of the greatest television show in history

RED DWARF


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

500 days of summer, getting **** together scene


----------



## FortuneAndFame (Dec 26, 2013)

Here's one I made myself...


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Virat kohli-Despite his father dying, goes out on to the field for the final day and saves the match. A champion is born, and he shall always bat like getting out = dying


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Fear is not real ( ITS REALLY NOT IT DOESNT EVEN EXIST MAN, ONLY IN YOUR HEAD, ITS IMAGINATION, EQUIVALENT TO EVERY OTHER STUPID THOUGHTS YOU HAVE)


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

sawshank the escape


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

No one is going to read a comic strip about a strong man in tights

It will never fly


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

The color barrier in sports


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Tony Robbins

Must vs Shoulds


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Babe ruth ending his career


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Harold and Kumar

Roldy stands up


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Why Mister Anderson WHY


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

We choose to go to the moon, not because its easy but because its hard


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I want the tit

LOL


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

If I may&#8230; They all aren't compilations but they make me want to get up and do stuff!:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Men at Tiananmen Square


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Rounders- Mike goes all in

You dont lose what you dont put in the middle, but you dont win much either


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Either I am going to do this, OR I AM GOING TO DIE

There is no middle ground

Its either me reaching my goals or death

Simple


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

The Pursuit of Happiness


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Book rejected by 37 publishers, accepted by 38


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Come here kid, your never going to make it in this business


----------



## Randomguy555 (Apr 26, 2014)

These are so good, thanks.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Picard draws the line


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Into the fray


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Martin Sheen

What is courage


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

What drives you courage or fear


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Les Brown - I can do it, Its Possible


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Be Fearless


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Charlie Chaplin - You the people have the power


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

There are four lights


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I have no fear of anybody or anything


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

By Any means necessary

ANY MEANS


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Any people and all people will develop the intelligence that it is in their rights to do whatever they deem necessary


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey you get your hands off her


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I CAN I WILL I MUST


----------



## WanderingMind001 (May 4, 2014)

Hey this is animated but I think it can still count, right?











Mulan was a very revolutionary cartoon of it's time.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Born in Darkness


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

thank you so much for curating these. keep em coming!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

In the pale moonlight- Sometimes risks payoff no matter what


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I've decided not to walk in fear, but to walk in faith


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

You want to see courage, this is courage


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I guess i'll die another day


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Rocky Court Scene


----------



## TheLoser (Jul 16, 2014)

Probably posted before. I often look at this before I go out among people


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh sinner man


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

i do not concur


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Tommy Des Brisay's videos are always inspiring and put a smile on my face!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

There is difference between stuck in a cell and being in prison  :yes


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

8 Mile going back to work :yes


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Story of Ra'sal Ghoul

)))


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Sacrifice


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

It is a far far better place I go to


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I volunteer as tribute


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nature loves courage


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Paul Coelho

Courage is the language of the world


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

To get something you never had

you have to do something you never did


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Believe in yourself


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

what do you want


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Lovechild98 (Nov 15, 2014)

A talk that has always motivated me as a "hardcase". You're just going to have to work harder, but you can be better than someone who doesn't need to think about it.


----------



## Vilanelle (Jul 22, 2013)

Great stuff, GREAT stuff Zeeshan! Thanks.


----------



## harry26 (Dec 4, 2014)

that is nice vedio for motivation.


----------



## Marcusss (Mar 13, 2015)

All of us have a nerd or a geek inside us. All of us love something with passion


----------



## Marcusss (Mar 13, 2015)

Marcusss said:


> All of us have a nerd or a geek inside us. All of us love something with passion


It's weird, I can't see the video inserted. This is the link


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

protip: black motivational speaker

protip: inspirational music in the background


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## AspiringGreatness (Jun 7, 2015)

I am a champion.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------

